# Heading to Japan- do I have the right board?



## WaltzingMatera (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm 27 and going to Nisesko at the end of the year. Does that qualify as a Mid-Youth-Crisis? 

I ride Atomic Alibi, which is an around board like the Burton Custom and do fine in heavy Japanese powder.


----------



## JMac (Oct 13, 2011)

WaltzingMatera said:


> I'm 27 and going to Nisesko at the end of the year. Does that qualify as a Mid-Youth-Crisis?
> 
> I ride Atomic Alibi, which is an around board like the Burton Custom and do fine in heavy Japanese powder.


Youth's a state of mind ol' man


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

2 months gives you plenty of time for your crisis to play out.
The board will be sweet as its rarely icy conditions. Also there are many places within a short drive form Happo. You should be able to hit quite a few different places along the valley.
You can easily hitch hike in Japan too.
I have successfully done so with my board (from one resort to another) and made shred buddies in the process. 

2 months makes it worth your while learning some Japanese. Quite simply the more you can learn the more you will enjoy Japan. Even just a few basics will make life much better.

Also bring some condoms, seriously if you get into a situation where you need some you'll be glad.
This is because its awkward to buy if you can't read Japanese (could end up with something completely different) and because they are a little smaller here. Not much just a little tighter fit. Which can be problematic depending on your board size.


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

dreampow said:


> Also bring some condoms, seriously if you get into a situation where you need some you'll be glad.
> This is because its awkward to buy if you can't read Japanese (could end up with something completely different) and because they are a little smaller here. Not much just a little tighter fit. Which can be problematic depending on your board size.


Some of the best advice I've read here!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Can you snowboard at mountains around you before you go? The reason I say this is because looking back, you will hate yourself for taking a snowboard trip to Japan when you were still a beginner. Also if you're a beginner, powder is going to be really hard to ride. It's completely different then riding a groomer, and if you don't have a good feel for making consistent turns then you're just gonna get frustrated.

As for the board, I think you will be fine. Japan isn't the Ice Coast.


----------



## WaltzingMatera (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey dreampow, are you spending a lot of your Winter in Kyoto? It gets really cold there...


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I've been living in Kyoto the last 7 years. Its my home. Yes its cold, but not that bad. I am from the UK so not much difference.
One thing that is different is the powder. Whenever its a weekday and its falling, I call my buddies. Cancel my appointments due to "bad health" and drive up to Nozawa (my favorite spot).
In the UK you need to fly somewhere for proper powder fun. One of many reasons I am glad I moved to Japan.


----------



## WaltzingMatera (Sep 30, 2011)

I live in Perth, (Australia) so if I want to hit the hill then a taxi to the airport is my first port of call. Must be good to just load up the car (or jump on the train) instead. 

I have travelled through Kyoto just for sightseeing about 5 or 6 times and it is a beautiful city - especially in and around Gion of course.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

That board will do you fine, you can successfully ride powder with it, you'll want a stiff medium to stiff boot and binding set up though. You may need to consider an upgrade mid trip though if your riding progresses alot. Some questions that come to mind that would help with advice:

How much riding have you done previously?

What binding and boots are you taking? 

Do you like raw sea creatures draped across sticky rice?

If you are is Queensland Australia, are you taking a bag large enough to smuggle an average sized male in?


----------



## Nino (Oct 26, 2011)

WaltzingMatera said:


> I live in Perth, (Australia) so if I want to hit the hill then a taxi to the airport is my first port of call. Must be good to just load up the car (or jump on the train) instead.
> 
> I have travelled through Kyoto just for sightseeing about 5 or 6 times and it is a beautiful city - especially in and around Gion of course.


I live in Perth too mate so hearing you there. I'm heading to niseko/rusutsu for 7 weeks from mid Dec.


----------

